# Canadian Taping Tools Supply



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

FYI - inside scoop. www.csrbuilding.ca has a spring coupon code "csrmembermay" that will give you 15% off regular priced items. They also now have free shipping on orders over $1,000.00

This was suppose to start May 1st, but I also work there and I know the coupon and free shipping is active as of today.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/circle-brand-3-5-ez-glide-wiper/
Never seen these wipers, good reviews by customers?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> http://csrbuilding.ca/product/circle-brand-3-5-ez-glide-wiper/
> Never seen these wipers, good reviews by customers?


Typing 'Circle Brand' in the search box....the thing in the upper right hand corner.....  - one discussion where 2buck brought them up, a few posts down from the beginning OP: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/circle-brand-compound-tubes-3011/


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Circle Brand Wipers*

We probably sell 20 -1 circle brand wipers. They are at a great price point. The wheels are a bonus and if you don't like the wheels simply unscrew them and take them off. 

FYI - We are receiving Columbia Flushers and Applicators shortly, brand new product line for Columbia, similar to CANAM for quality and pricing. CSR carries every part for Columbia Taping Tools, there is too many to list on the web, you can call 905 761 1002.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian said:


> We probably sell 20 -1 circle brand wipers. They are at a great price point. The wheels are a bonus and if you don't like the wheels simply unscrew them and take them off.
> 
> FYI - We are receiving Columbia Flushers and Applicators shortly, brand new product line for Columbia, similar to CANAM for quality and pricing. CSR carries every part for Columbia Taping Tools, there is too many to list on the web, you can call 905 761 1002.


Trying to figure out the 20 - 1, Brian. Is that 20 Can Ams and BTEs sold for every Circle Brand wiper?

Do you know if Circle Brand improved on them the last while? So one wouldn't have to do like 2Buck did and end up having to hand coat the edges after?

By "similar to CanAm for quality and pricing", does that mean Columbia's designs are the same as CanAm's? Or are there some changes on that?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I probably sell 20 circle brand wipers to 1 Canam and Better than Ever combined. I had a customer tell me that Canam was a Cadillac, BTE was a Buick and Circle Brand was a Chevy. Chevy not being the prettiest but was affordable and got you around town just fine. 

We don't sell junk Its not worth our time or yours. We try sell products that meet our customers expectations and budgets. Not everyone wants to spend $110 on a flusher.

As soon as we receive the new Columbia Flushers I will send you a pic.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> As soon as we receive the new Columbia Flushers I will send you a pic.


Send him the flusher.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Send him the flusher.


There's a thought. Maybe we should ask Aaron from Columbia to see if they'd circulate some of their new tools for comparing?


----------

